# Draft horses near me



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 7, 2018)

This facility is near me.  I have contacted them about training Buckly. Do not know if they will want to work with a miniature horse, but we'll see if they call me back.

http://www.rxacresbelgians.com/RxAboutUs.html

Have not heard back from my cowboy guy and no answer on the cell phone.  We had a great first conversation and both of us seemed excited about working together, then he drops off the earth.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2018)

They sound like a good option.  Too bad about the cowboy.  Did you try emailing him? I have had the same thing happen with me.  When we first got Peanut there was an instructor who came to my area once a week and taught several people on a "route" he had.  He lived about 45 minutes away so he consolidated the lessons in the area to certain days.  I spoke and emailed him and he promised all this exciting stuff, he came and gave me one lesson and it went great.  He seemed very encouraging and it sounded like he wanted to work with us.  I set up an appointment and he rescheduled it, then he rescheduled THAT lesson.  This went on for over two months, all the time with him promising he wanted to work with us.  I finally gave up. I was pretty annoyed with him and would not recommend him if anyone ever asked me point blank about it.   I don't understand why, if they don't want to do something, people just don't say so.  It is bad business.  

Are the draft people close enough so you could bring Buckly there for his training lessons then bring him home? 

Good luck with these guys, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 7, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> They sound like a good option.  Too bad about the cowboy.  Did you try emailing him? I have had the same thing happen with me.  When we first got Peanut there was an instructor who came to my area once a week and taught several people on a "route" he had.  He lived about 45 minutes away so he consolidated the lessons in the area to certain days.  I spoke and emailed him and he promised all this exciting stuff, he came and gave me one lesson and it went great.  He seemed very encouraging and it sounded like he wanted to work with us.  I set up an appointment and he rescheduled it, then he rescheduled THAT lesson.  This went on for over two months, all the time with him promising he wanted to work with us.  I finally gave up. I was pretty annoyed with him and would not recommend him if anyone ever asked me point blank about it.   I don't understand why, if they don't want to do something, people just don't say so.  It is bad business.
> 
> Are the draft people close enough so you could bring Buckly there for his training lessons then bring him home?
> 
> Good luck with these guys, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


They are only about 20 miles.  I think they might prefer to board, as it would fit into their training schedule better.  I have not heard from them yet.  The cowboy didn't not give me an email and I don't text.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2018)

I thought I was the last holdout on the texting ? Happy to know I'm not alone.  I refuse to learn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2018)

They called me today, but seem really busy and not overly enthusiastic about working with a miniature.  They are very focused on horses and equipment.  Trainers always start with the same questions about what I've done with the horse.  Sort of like a computer trouble shooter asking the owner if he has looked to see if the computer is plugged in... One interesting thing he told me:  I mentioned it was important for my horse to be able to work alone.  He said out of all his work horses, he only had a couple of mares that were willing to work alone.  They are all much happier as teams.  I think this is certainly true, but not an option for me. 

We'll see if there is any followup.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't know what to think about the working alone theory, it seems like an awful lot of horses do work alone.  I know some won't, and being herd animals its natural for them to want company, but  lots of people keep just one horse. But I guess if you have just one, there isn't another one for them to miss, like if you had two or three.  It is interesting that he said the ones he had that would work alone were mares.  I wonder if their personality was generally aloof.

 I keep hoping the cowboy will turn up.  He has turned into a man of mystery and it is intriguing.

Did you see his mom at WW?  He sounds like a good fit for Buckly, fingers crossed he will finally return your call.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2018)

Saw the cowboys mom.  A horse kicked his cell phone, while it was in his pocket, and broke it. He lost his contacts.  I will call him again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2018)

Buckly goes to thecowboy on Monday.  He plans on 2 weeks but he said he will know in 2 days if he will work.  If he works, he stays at least 2 weeks.  If he does not work I fetch him after 2days.  It is $300 and I bring his feed and hay. I am nervous about it but it is a good chance for Buckly.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2018)

That is good news!  Nice to hear that cowboy reappeared unscathed and you could make plans for Buckly.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2018)

Dropped Buckly off this morning.  There are lots of horses around so he will not be lonesome.  He will probably not want to come home to just Dapper Dan!  The cowboy plans to work him twice a day.  He showed me the two horses he will use with him.  His mom is going to help with the ponying.  He uses a sled that is what soldiers use to bring wounded in.  Great idea!  He calls himself " a horse pesterer".  He said I keep asking them to do more than they will ever have to do, so when they are out and about, nothing is any big deal.  He thought Buckly was "a good lookin' dude".  I feel really confident that he will work out.  He said he will call me Thursday at the latest to let me know.  If he stays, I will take the cart and harness over.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

Just catching up, glad to hear the Cowboy is okay and that he wasn't giving you the brush off. I'm excited to hear how Buckly progresses. From what you've said it seems Buckly has the mind for work.

As for the draft guy saying he only has 3 mares that will go single. I'd bet that most of his horses were trained in teams. A lot of times that's how those guys break new horses. Get them used to the gear and the commands and then hitch them with a solid teammate to teach them and give them confidence. Well that's a great way to train a horse....unless you want it to drive single later. My Fjords (Phineas and Ferb), Smokey, and Candace all have more pep and confidence as a team but they all also drive willingly single. Red and Clementine only drive single. So I think it's  in your training methods. Most horses will like having a trusted teammate better but I also think that most of them will go single if they are trained that way. I think the Cowboy is a better fit for you and what you want for Buckly


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2018)

Saw the cowboy's mom at weight watchers tonight and she showed us a video of Buckly pulling the sled!  They hitched him up the first night.  He was going like he did it his whole life.  The cowboy got into the sled for a while also.  She told me to bring the cart tomorrow.  I had a good feeling that his methods were going to be right for Buckly.  Just didn't expect it to happen so quickly.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 19, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Saw the cowboy's mom at weight watchers tonight and she showed us a video of Buckly pulling the sled!  They hitched him up the first night.  He was going like he did it his whole life.  The cowboy got into the sled for a while also.  She told me to bring the cart tomorrow.  I had a good feeling that his methods were going to be right for Buckly.  Just didn't expect it to happen so quickly.


☺


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

Hooray! I'm so glad it looks like he'll be working out for you. If he took to it that quick he should be a level headed horse for you. Such a smart boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh, my goodness!  I took the cart over to the cowboy today and he showed me what he and Buckly are doing.  The interesting thing, to me, was Buckly did the same things to him that he did to me.  But the cowboy understood what was going on and helped Buckly work through it--and was not afraid.  He pulled a sled around the arena while the cowboy threw in concrete blocks and a barrel.  He uses a child's saddle as a surcingle, running the reins through the stirrups and the tow rope around the saddle horn.  A couple of times Buckly stopped, then got entangled in the ropes.  He stood still while the cowboy extricated him.  I'm sure, as soon as I left, he hooked him to the cart to try it out. 

I think Buckly is doing very well there.  He looked good and he is by himself but is allowed to socialize.  The cowboy would like to buy him!  I told him if it didn't work out between us, that I would give him first refusal.  He put videos of their working together on his instagram.  I can't remember the name of his page, as I don't do instagram.

I am very pleased!  Now the cowboy's mom has made her husband get their old rusty cart frame out of the weeds and fix it up for her as she wants to drive, too.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like the cowboy is a natural at it.  It is interesting how he went to work right away with Buckly.  Around here most of the trainers would wait and give the horse "a few days to settle in" and then start from square one and drag the process out, no matter the level of training the horse has.  I am NOT saying one should rush training at all,  but sometimes one has to get down to business in order to get anything accomplished.  I am happy for you that the cowboy likes him and that you can see progress happening!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2018)

This guy says he likes to let the horse show him what he knows and they work from there.  So he started off dragging the sled beside Buckly, as I had told him that Buckly didn't like things behind him, then hooked it  to the saddle horn.    He said Buckly did look back at the sled, but moved right out for him.  He was pleased that Buckly answered to rein pressure and knew whoa.  I think he thought he would have to begin with more basics. He said he used to start with the basics on all his horses but some horses get impatient with that, so now he lets the horse show him what he already knows.   Every time they stopped, the cowboy would rub him all over and lift all four feet and allow him to relax before moving out again.   Cowboy said he believed he had found his life's work, working with horses, that he had a genuine rapport with them.  I asked him if he had an idea why Buckly got so tense, and he reluctantly said he understood Buckly, "they were both damaged souls".  (He had been in Afghanistan, but I did not ask any questions) 

So, since the cowboy likes him so well and Buckly seems so happy there, I'm almost reluctant to bring him home in two weeks.  Isn't that a weird dilemma!   I may never understand him the way the cowboy does.  Is that too fanciful?

Anyway, I am going over on Monday to see how he is progressing.  The roping steers are being delivered on Sunday and  I told him Buckly needed to be comfortable around cattle.  They were all excited to enter into that new training--the cowboy's mom and dad had unfolded their lawn chairs in the shade by the arena and watched the workout with me.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Jun 21, 2018)

So happy that's working out for you Marsha ! I'm just getting back on here after awhile of not checking so I haven't been posting all along , but I"m trying to catch up . I just got a Instagram so if you figure out the cowboys account name, maybe you could send it to me ? Sounds like he's the perfect trainer for you.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 22, 2018)

It sounds to me like you and Cowboy make a pretty good pair when it comes to training. You can take a shy nervous horse and make him comfortable and happy. Then Cowboy can take that horse and give him confidence in a job. 

I think Cowboy will help you understand Buckly. He can help you understand where his reactions are coming from and how to work through them. But I get what you are saying about being reluctant to bring him home. I think he will be every bit as happy with you as he would with Cowboy. 

Now I really want to bring Pistol out to you. You can work with him then Cowboy can work with him. You guys would have him in great form in a season I'd bet. Post pics at some point if you can. I understand if the Cowboy doesn't want his picture online but snap one of Buckly if possible. 

Oh and I love that he uses the saddle to train them to drive. We do that with the big guys before we ever get on them to teach them rein pressure. Saddle on, lines through stirrups. Then when you do get on you have a little control. Great method. Proves you don't need fancy gear to train a horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2018)

I forgot my camera when I went there and I only have a flip phone which doesn't take good pictures.  I feel sure the cowboy has no problem having his picture taken. I will remember to take the camera on Monday.  I looked for pictures of the Skedco, the Army litter used for wounded, which he uses as his sled, but couldn't find any good photos online.  I will write down his instagram contact.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2018)

I am looking forward to seeing some pictures too.  I think it is wonderful how he has connected with Buckly.  It sounds perfect, even the part about the steers coming at just the right time!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> Now I really want to bring Pistol out to you. You can work with him then Cowboy can work with him. You guys would have him in great form in a season I'd bet. Post pics at some point if you can. I understand if the Cowboy doesn't want his picture online but snap one of Buckly if possible.
> 
> Oh and I love that he uses the saddle to train them to drive. We do that with the big guys before we ever get on them to teach them rein pressure. Saddle on, lines through stirrups. Then when you do get on you have a little control. Great method. Proves you don't need fancy gear to train a horse.


The travels with rodeo.  If he ever got to Utah, maybe he would come to your place.  I know he is going to Idaho next week to rodeo.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2018)

Marsha, do you know what he competes in at the rodeos?  Roping?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, do you know what he competes in at the rodeos?  Roping?


I think he does roping when he can transport his horse.  When he is on the road I think he rides bucking horses.  He also travels a lot doing farrier work.  I'm not really a rodeo fan so I didn't ask him much about that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2018)

Today was the day I was supposed to go over and watch Buckly.  I called, and he said not to come, as they are having some issues.  Buckly is having trouble working in harness in the cart.  He cannot handle the cart behind him, especially at stops.   He even tries to kick the cart. So they are going to go back a few steps and work without the cart again.  The cattle did not get moved there because it was too windy.  He is going to call me when  Buckly is having a good day.  The cart is pretty sturdy and so is the harness, so I'm hoping everything holds up all right.  If he can handle bucking broncos, I'm pretty sure he can handle a miniature horse.  I'll bet they will have some respect for those "little dudes", though!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2018)

Talked to the cowboy's mom tonight.  She said Buckly had a good drive yesterday but when they got back to the barn he kicked the cowboy and ran away.  So instead of a nice brush down and supper, he had to go into the arena and work some more.  Good thing he had his chaps on.   I asked he he was afraid or having a tantrum, and she said it was definitely a tantrum.

After seeing the picture, I am suggesting a couple of tweaks on the harness.  The shafts need to be lowered to be horizontal and I think the breeching needs to come up.  They had to Google harness to figure it out.  I showed them about the comfy fit breast collar, but I figured they could figure everything else out.  It won't hurt Buckly to get tweaked a little. 

She said my cart might have a few scratches now.  We will see how the next week goes.  I'm sure he will be able to give me a solid evaluation by then.  

In the other picture she sent, the cowboy's cow dog is riding also.  Wish I could have been there to see how he handled the tantrum.  He loves horses and I have confidence that he is the right man for the job.


----------



## threeten (Jun 27, 2018)

What a handsome horse! He looks great in harness. One thing I noticed is the blinder on the bridle. In the picture it looks a little low. Could he be seeing over it and that's what is making him afraid of the cart? I had this problem with a bridle that gapped and my horse would shy at times. Just a thought!

11


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2018)

threeten said:


> What a handsome horse! He looks great in harness. One thing I noticed is the blinder on the bridle. In the picture it looks a little low. Could he be seeing over it and that's what is making him afraid of the cart? I had this problem with a bridle that gapped and my horse would shy at times. Just a thought!
> 
> 11


I talked with the trainer this morning about the harness.  He told me more about Buckly's blowup.  They had had a very pleasant and successful drive.  They were turning back toward the barn when Buckly blew up.  By the time he settled down he was facing the cart with one foot in the cart.  Broken harness, of course.  So, the trainer was disappointed because everything was going so well, but he said I usually expect one blowup, so it isn't the end of the world.  He got the harness repaired last night and they are going to make adjustments I suggested today before taking him out for the morning workout.  He said he will see how Buckly does this morning after yesterday's adventure.  I asked if he thought it was too much pressure or was it a tantrum.  He said he is still thinking about that and wants to see how his attitude is today. He always likes to give the hrose the benefit of the doubt.  He will call me tonight.  He said if things don't go well today, he may recommend I "find a different pony". He knows what I need in a driving horse and part of his job is to evaluate whether Buckly and I can work together.  Doesn't mean he couldn't work for someone else, but he may not be right for me.

I am  pleased with his handling of Buckly.  He actually works with him twice a day.  I think he is the perfect trainer for Buckly.  He is firm and kind but gives Buckly a chance to learn, progress; and he can handle Buckly's resistance.   So, I will wait and see when he calls tonight.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 27, 2018)

He sounds very sensible, the cowboy.  I hope he can find the key to Buckly.  His communication of Buckley's progress is great and it sounds like you will get an honest assessment from him.  Keeping my fingers crossed that this afternoon goes well and that yesterday was just a bump in the road.

That was a good catch by threeten, about the blinkers.  I had this issue with Peanut seeing my mother standing directly behind him over the top of the blinker,  I was hitching him and she was weeding and she stood up quickly with a long, whip like weed waving in her hand. Let's just say  All Heck broke loose and leave it at that.  It was a learning moment.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2018)

I noticed the blinders also, but thought it was an angle of the photograph, as I had used that bridle on him a few times and it was adjusted properly for him.  I did suggest that he try the open bridle today, just in case that was one of the issues.  But even if he prefers an open bridle, he must learn how to wear a driving bridle.  And he has to learn to adjust to breeching.  The way he responds to things he doesn't like is the problem.   Why can't I find a nice, Marsha-friendly horse?  I may have to pursue Bubba again.  He's still there, standing around in a weedy pasture.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 27, 2018)

I forgot about Bubba!  Maybe he is there, just waiting for you, if you believe in fate.

There will be Marsha-freindly horse that comes along.  I just know it. Maybe it WILL be Buckly when he straightens out. It is good that Buckly is at the cowboys.  You need to know one way or the other if he is going to work so you can make a decision and move forward.  

I hesitated to post about my experience with one of my ponys, just because I did not want to sound negative, but I am going to anyway.  I bought a pony once!(not Cappy or Peanut) to train up to drive and he just couldn't get his mind around it.  He is a lovely pony, sweet and sensible in most every way except for the!fact that the shafts freak him out.  He will pull me in a sled all day long and be happy, but the shafts are a "hard no" for him. I decided to keep him as he redeems himself in many other ways, and I love him dearly, but it was very disappointing and exasperating at the time.  I just want you to know that I can understand what you are going through and can commiserate.

I actually took this pony out several times this week and ground drove him. I had the fleeting fantasy of trying to see if we could hitch him, but decided to!just stick with the!ground driving (he needs the exercise) because I just don't want the disappointment again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2018)

We got home from our tractor trek and I called the trainer today.  He told me that Buckly would not work for me.  He said for some reason, whether from past experiences or a short circuit in his brain, he cannot do "fight" but only "flight".  I really admire the trainer for sticking with him and working so hard with him, trying to figure out how his mind works and different ways to do the training.  I asked him if he still wants Buckly and he said to give him until tomorrow to think about it.  Or he might know someone.

Two horses is my limit and I cannot keep a pasture ornament.  With Dapper Dan getting older, I need to keep looking for another driving horse.

I'm disappointed, but in my heart I think I knew already that he wouldn't work.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2018)

I am sorry it did not work out.  The cowboy sounds like a super horseman and I am glad that he was able to evaluate Buckly and give you an solid answer.  Sometimes we "know" things and just need someone else to verify it.  

Perfectly understandable to have a limit of two horses.  I have three and it is a stretch, doesn't seem like it should be that much more work, but it is. And the expense, too.  That adds up.

Hope he will keep Buckly, that would be nice.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m sorry too. Hopefully there is someone out there that will love and appreciate Buckly for who he is. Then you can find the perfect horse for you. As long as he finds a good home, you have nothing to feel bad about. You tried everything, but you just can’t force them to do something they can’t handle. Hugs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2018)

I called the trainer this morning and told him I wanted to bring Buckly home.  I think he was relieved.  Buckly can stay here and keep Dapper Dan company while I figure out what to do.


----------



## threeten (Jul 3, 2018)

> So sorry he didn't work, he is such a pretty boy. Better to know about him and I admire your  trainer for being so honest with you. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2018)

Got Buckly home.  I'm keeping them separated as there is some squealing going on through the fence. Silly boys!  My cart has a broken foot board and some gouges.  Haven't' looked at the harness yet; he said one of the reins was broken.  They must really have had some adventures!  Buckly looks great and seems just fine.  I will sort out the cart and harness.  I think I can unbolt the foot board and reglue it.   I might be able to order another board from Jerald; didn't I hear they were back in business?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2018)

Glued the broken board and worked on the gouges today.  One of the little straps that holds the single tree was missing.  I had a velcro strap that I think will work just fine. Everything looks fine now.  The cart just has more stories to tell!  If I can order one driving rein from Ozark, I will.  Otherwise I'll have to get the saddle guy to make/repair mine.  It broke where the two pieces are sewn together. 

Gave Buckly  and Dapper Dan a bath today.  They were so wound up.  Dapper Dan led Buckly out of the gate and down the road to the neighbor's as fast as they could go.  They were snorting and kicking up their heels and stirring up the neighbor horses.  I pursued with the golf cart.  Dapper Dan did the old trick of waiting till I was 6" away from his halter and then bolting off again.  They were so silly.  One neighbor came out and had his lasso ready.  But Dapper Dan let me catch him and everything quieted down.  I think the guy was disappointed he didn't get to rope anything.   

One of my neighbors wants to buy Buckly, but I don't think they would be a good match. He needs a nice, tame horse and I don't think Buckly would work.  I think they think they can "fix" him, where I haven't been able to.  And they plan to put him in with their big horses.  That would not be a good idea.  He is fine to stay with me for a while.

Hopefully my adventures are over for awhile now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear Buckly is not suitable for you Marsha. I totally understand the need to be able to "work alone".  Theres a difference between a whinnie when leaving the paddock then off to work. Then there is the ones that cannot cope on their own , often working themselves up into a mess then all concentration goes out the window. They can be quite hard to work with, often spending more time getting the horse to relax than actually accomplishing further training. 

As much as I trust one of my big horses with my minis , I just wouldnt risk it by putting any of my minis in with him. 

Hope something comes along soon for you


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 5, 2018)

Horses!???????


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't even put my minis in with my welsh pony.  Mostly to protect the pony!

That does sound like it would not be the best fit in the world for Buckly.  I wish I lived closer, he sounds like he would fit in here.  He is a handsome horse and I could show him in halter.  My welshie just has to clip, trailer, and stand pretty for the judge, it's an easy job, lol.  In fact I bet my welsh pony is a lot in temperament like Buckly.  He is herd oriented too, we can trailer him alone but he hates to say alone.  He won't drive, either :-( just can't seem to wrap his mind around the concept.  Sets of a fear response.

Anyway, I am glad Buckly is back home and keeping DD company (and keeping him young at heart!)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 5, 2018)

I think he would do well in halter; I'm sure he would love to live at your place!  He stands nicely and does enjoy learning new things.  I might try him on Equisite.  But he is fine for now; he can relax and enjoy the pasture for a while.    I don't know anything about halter so I can't teach him that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 10, 2018)

Called Ozark to see if I could buy just one rein, instead of buying a whole new set.  No luck.  So I'm sending the broken rein to a saddle shop to see if he can repair it.  Probably will end up buying a new set of reins.  Then I'll have a spare rein!  My driving whip also got broken; looks like it may have been caught in the spoke?  Gorilla-glued it with black tape so we'll see if it holds.  Probably have to buy another one of those, also. 

Have not really done anything with Buckly since he's been home, except groom him and review a couple of tricks.  It's too hot to play outside much.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 11, 2018)

It has been awfully hot here, too.  Sorry that your gear got broken.  Especially the whip if it was a favorite one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2018)

I've had a couple of calls on Buckly.  One of them I refused as they wanted him for a lead line pony for children.  I told them he was not suitable for children and the guy said he'd had horses all his life and most horses could be taught to do things if you try hard enough.  I think my cowboy trainer pretty well had Buckly figured and I am not sending him somewhere that sets him up for failure.  The other call sounds ideal:  a young woman who works with dog rescue with her county sheriff.  She wants Buckly as a companion for her quarter horse that is blind in one eye and to play with.  Buckly would be very happy in that situation.  Hope she calls me back.  No hurry about anything.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 12, 2018)

The woman sounds like a perfect situation, doesn't she?

Buckly is lucky that he has you to look out for his best interest.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh Marsha, I'm very sorry to hear about Buckly ? What kind of adventures has he had that your harness and cart is damaged... I wish I lived closer too. I think he would be great as a companion horse or be fixed by hitching in a team. Some horses are not able to work alone in the cart and I absolutely unterstand your needs, so I agree he's not working for you. Hope you'll find the best new home for him and have my fingers crossed on your search for a stable driving horse.


----------

